# 2014 Kill Thread



## catfish125

Nice kill!


----------



## guyver

X2

Sticky please...


----------



## patrick2cents

Well I was out hunting again tonight and had another almost-2 does came in around 20 yards out, but I just couldn't get a shot off between the brush. Hopefully I'll connect soon and be able to contribute a picture to this thread!


----------



## Homey88

Congrats!


----------



## snow panther

*Summer Roe bucks!*

Since the Roe deer rut occurs around late July/early August, we enjoy very much the "summer" buck only season here in France. I am still a beginner with traditional tackle, I killed my first trad deer last season (in August 2013), followed by a fox shot last December.
This year, I killed 2 roe bucks so far with my trad bow (and 3 with my compound).

This one was shot on August 2, in the morning at 7.20 am. He was a very big roe deer, body wise, tipping the scale at 29.35 kg (64.7 pounds), which is heavy for a roe deer. I called him in with a roe deer call. I shot him at 9/10 meters (10 yars roughly).
I used my beautiful Cari-bow Slynx, 47# @ 29", and Beman Center Shot 400 arrow tipped with a 75 grains brass insert and a 150 grains 4-blade Buzzcut.


----------



## snow panther

Then on August 9th, I killed this nice roe buck, in the morning at 7.45 am. I also called him in with a deer call and shot him at 8 or 9 meters (9 or 10 yards). He run only around 30 meters. It was a heart shot from my Buzzcut tipped arrow. This one weighed 24.7 kg (54.4 pounds).
I used my Cari-bow Slynx, 60", 47# @ 29".


----------



## snow panther

*Pierre's first trad deer!*

It was a banner season for us! My friend Pierre, after hesitating for a long time (by lack of confidence) decided to use his traditional bow this season to hunt roe bucks as well.
On August 9th (yes, same date than my second buck, but he shot his in the evening) he called in a very beautiful trophy roe buck and shot him at 13 meters (around 14 yards) from his treestand.

He used his 50# Hoyt Dorado bow and I forgot which arrow he used (I think he used a Stinger broadhead though).


----------



## snow panther

*Mathieu's first trad deer as well!*

Our young friend Mathieu (a very skilled archer who has won many archery competitions in the juniors leagues) has killed his very first deer last winter.
This year, on July 11 he killed his first ever buck with his compound bow. Then, he decided to try for a second buck with his trad bow (Fox The Breed 55#).
On August 10th, he went to a promising treestand, and used his deer call. He shot this very nice regular 6-pointer Roe buck at 18 meters/20 yards (that's way too far for me, he he he, but he is a much better archer than me).
He used his Fox The Breed recurve bow 55# @ 28", Ted Nugent zebra arrows with heavy brass insert and a Buzzcut broadhead.

Congrats Mathieu!


----------



## snow panther

Mathieu felt like a king, having not less than 3 photgraphers to take pics of his first trad buck! We had a lot of fun and a wonderful summer hunting season here!


----------



## jkm97

Awesome Panther. I'd love to hunt in France, beautiful country.


----------



## snow panther

jkm97 said:


> Awesome Panther. I'd love to hunt in France, beautiful country.


This is very doable, if you really want to. France is bowhunting friendly and 100% legal here. Non resident licenses are not that expensive here.


----------



## JParanee

Nice Roebuck Panther


----------



## zonic

Thanks for sharing the French kills snow panther! Some nice bows, nice smiles, and ... nice venison for the table!


----------



## snow panther

zonic said:


> Thanks for sharing the French kills snow panther! Some nice bows, nice smiles, and ... nice venison for the table!


You are very welcome! Yes, I had a "roe deer burger" today for lunch!


----------



## jkm97

snow panther said:


> This is very doable, if you really want to. France is bowhunting friendly and 100% legal here. Non resident licenses are not that expensive here.


Where would a nonresident hunt? Is there public land? I've been to Paris but I've never really seen the countryside, other than on a train between London and Paris.


----------



## MGF

I don't think I'll be going to France to hunt but I like seeing the pics and reading the stories.

Tell us more about the calls you're using.


----------



## Boberau

I have a European mount of a Roe deer buck hanging upstairs. My father had shot it back 60 or 70 years ago. I guess I should have looked them up, but this is the first time I've seen Roe deer. Great. Congratulations. I guess the antlers I have are pretty big for Roe deer. I see they don't get more than 60 to 70 lbs. ....


----------



## nele22

This is my first buck and first bow kill. Opening day here in Missouri. 4:08 pm.


----------



## Homey88

Nice bucks everyone! Congrats to you all!


----------



## nele22

Sorry about my post guys. I just realized this is a trad thread.


----------



## Scott G.

Congrats nele22. That's a dandy! No don't care what someone uses. I shoot both compounds and recurves as well.


----------



## snow panther

nele22 said:


> This is my first buck and first bow kill. Opening day here in Missouri. 4:08 pm.



Very nice buck! Congratulations (although it is not a "trad" kill, it is still a great buck). 
Good luck to all of you for your Fall season!


----------



## Stub

Love looking through these threads. Great shooting guys!


----------



## snow panther

jkm97 said:


> Where would a nonresident hunt? Is there public land? I've been to Paris but I've never really seen the countryside, other than on a train between London and Paris.


I don't want to hijack this thread which is about 2014 Trad kills, so maybe you can send me a PM.
We don't really have public land as you have in the US. We do have national (public) forests, managed by the ONF (office of national forests) but hunting there is NOT free at all, you must hire a ONF guide, there is a daily rate or week rate and a trophy fee.
If you want to hunt Roe deer, I think you should choose the South-West region because it would be easier and cheaper to get a deer tag and find a territory to hunt there, and you could make it a family vacations (close to the beach, and close to beautiful countryside with lots of castles and beautiful villages).
For example there is a program now in the South-West (Landes region) to help hunters from other regions, for 80 euros (around $100) they get a Roe buck tag, access to a big territory (usually several thousand acres) and a package with some brochures about local lodging, bed & breakfasts, etc. Some of these territories are along the Atlantic coast, and some hunters come with their family and do early mornings and late evenings in the woods, and the day at the beach with family, with a big siesta (nap) after lunch. 
In my area it is possible to get deer tags for even lower price and access to a territory. It won't be a cheap trip because of the flight cost and lodging, etc, but the hunting cost itself can be very reasonable (less than $250, temporary non resident hunting license and deer tag included). My area has lots of bed & breakfasts and lodging, because it is a touristic area, so you'd better book early enough, especially if you plan to come for the Roe deer rut which occurs right at the peak touristic season in late July and early August.

There are also some "outfitters" and commercial/professional hunting guides and organisations now, like in the US, that cater to both local and foreign hunters. Needless to say that this option would be more expensive.


----------



## centershot

This count?


Shot a 5 point Bull Elk also, but did it with my compound.


----------



## jkm97

Nice...now you have something to decorate your limbs with.


----------



## CAPTJJ

Had a good Spring 2014 for the turkeys, looking forward to my second Fall with a recurve.


----------



## JParanee

centershot said:


> This count?
> 
> 
> Shot a 5 point Bull Elk also, but did it with my compound.


Nice snake 

Good shootong


----------



## JParanee

CAPTJJ said:


> Had a good Spring 2014 for the turkeys, looking forward to my second Fall with a recurve.



That is an awesome accomplishment I was impressed when you originally posted it and I'm still just as impressed 

Congrats again


----------



## jkm97

Nice birds Capt!


----------



## CAPTJJ

Thanks guys, still can't believe how everything came together on that trip. Starting to plan for next Spring, heading south for an Osceola, then maybe back to Kansas.


----------



## huntnmuleys

love the French pics!!! great work, and always wondered how those deer tasted.

heres my Wy. bull, general tag, public land, and a LOT of fun!!


----------



## KennyO

huntnmuleys said:


> love the French pics!!! great work, and always wondered how those deer tasted.
> 
> heres my Wy. bull, general tag, public land, and a LOT of fun!!


Wow! Lets hear the story of that one!


----------



## firecapt793

That is one incredible bull!!! And to know you took it Trad.!!! Very impressive!!!! Congratulations!!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jkm97

KennyO said:


> Wow! Lets hear the story of that one!


It's a great story...he tells it over on tradgang.


----------



## Boberau

[/URL]

Took this on Sept. 1, 2014 with a Samick Journey, 50# ( ~ 55# at my draw).


----------



## MacIndust

Sticky please.


----------



## Homey88

Great animals everyone!


----------



## snow panther

huntnmuleys said:


> love the French pics!!! great work, and always wondered how those deer tasted.
> 
> heres my Wy. bull, general tag, public land, and a LOT of fun!!


Our little deer taste good. Come over here and see for yourself. Our local wines are not too bad ...
Congratulations on your elk, it is huge! Can you please share here the story?


----------



## EJC

*Ga yote*

Ga female yote... Bear Grizzly / Muzzy 100gr 3 Blade


----------



## Cwilder

Shot this small doe today with my hoyt buffalo the shot was a far one all of 10 yards. She only ran 30 yards and was done.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct

Harvested my first doe of the season. 

Nice healthy girl will eat well.

Great evening.


----------



## dwilkis

ttt


----------



## sheepdogreno

Wow keep em coming everyone! I'm impressed with each kill!


----------



## jkm97

Nice kills guys. Can we make this a sticky?


----------



## DeerHuntin79923

Awesome kills everyone!


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac

Huntin muleys, Sack OF DOG MEAT!!! That is a Honkin' Elk !! Jeez LOUISE!! What did that thing SCORE? Sorry kinda got excited for a min. WOW Congrats!!


----------



## yokelokie

zonic said:


> Thanks for sharing the French kills snow panther! Some nice bows, nice smiles, and ... nice venison for the table!


Yes. I enjoyed your photos and comments very much. Thanks for sharing. Best wishes.


----------



## Mooreski

Killed this last weekend. TT Apex riser and Magnus Stinger 125 grain broadhead.


----------



## snow panther

Congratulations! And nice shirt!


----------



## mrjeffro

Breaking in my Covert Hunter


----------



## dwilkis

Nice break in!


----------



## Easykeeper

mrjeffro said:


> View attachment 2059406
> 
> 
> Breaking in my Covert Hunter


Great buck, nice bow, cool photo. Congratulations all around...:cheers:


----------



## Easykeeper

huntnmuleys said:


> love the French pics!!! great work, and always wondered how those deer tasted.
> 
> heres my Wy. bull, general tag, public land, and a LOT of fun!!


What a monster! Congratulations on a great bull...:thumbs_up


----------



## JParanee

Great stuff 

Congrats Jeff


----------



## Mo0se

Where's the like button?  Congrats!


----------



## zonic

Way to go Mr Jeffro. Nice looking deer.


----------



## Homey88

Nice deer Jeffro


----------



## non-typical

*Lucky first time out*








Sunday after work I decided to hit the woods for the first time this season. Not a bad day to be in the woods either, sunny and around 60 with a slight breeze. Got onto stand around 415 and at 450 had this doe slip in quietly. She gave me a nice broadside 20 yd shot and I took it. She ran approximately 20 yds and went down. The bow my good friend made for me from a tree that fell on my mom's property 62" 55#@29" the arrow..GT 3555 w/165 simmoms shark.


----------



## Meleagris1

50lb Morrison ILF with Max 1 limbs - GT Velocity- Magnus Stingers


----------



## Mooreski

Pulled a double this past weekend. My first double with my recurve!! (Can you tell I'm excited?)
Same as mentioned before; TT Apex riser with black max limbs. Magnus stinger 2 blades..


----------



## nmubowyer

mooreski said:


> Pulled a double this past weekend. My first double with my recurve!! (Can you tell I'm excited?)
> Same as mentioned before; TT Apex riser with black max limbs. Magnus stinger 2 blades..


That's pretty ba


----------



## Mooreski

nmubowyer said:


> That's pretty ba


Thanks kind sir. :yo:
I am humbled by the experience. Shot the first doe who followed my Deer Dander trail in, and she ran 50 yards and piled up. 3 others spooked, but came right back and in on the same trail within 5 minutes. I already had my second arrow nocked and let one fly again. She only ran between 50-60 yards and piled up herself.....
I've been blessed to have killed several (7) does in the past 2 years so far. However, I missed a 140" class buck at 21 yards last year cause I got rattled and rushed the shot. I just hope that don't happen this year. :noidea: I'm pumped and buck hunting only now. I just pray I don't fold under pressure on a big boy again....:embara:


----------



## sheepdogreno

mooreski said:


> Pulled a double this past weekend. My first double with my recurve!! (Can you tell I'm excited?)
> Same as mentioned before; TT Apex riser with black max limbs. Magnus stinger 2 blades..


You sir are a BA!!


----------



## Homey88

Nice job mooreski!


----------



## jkm97

Nice guys


----------



## jkm97

Finally on the board


----------



## zonic

Nice job jkm. Heart shot? Looks like some blood was a sprayin'


----------



## jkm97

Yeah I got her good, and that big Treeshark didn't hurt either.


----------



## zonic

Yikes! Those Sharks are devastating. Great shot. She couldn't have run too far like that...


----------



## jkm97

50-60 yards and crashed. That was my first one with a Shark, but won't be my last. I still love my buzzcuts and VPA three blades too.


----------



## nmubowyer

Congrats to all you guys


----------



## flkayakman

Nice kills all!
Here are a couple I was blessed to harvest this year. 
The hog was with my old set up, a 47# AA X-48 with 1918s tipped with Bear Razorheads (originals).
The buck was with Saxson Shrike longbow.


----------



## CAPTJJ

Pass through and down after 75 yds or so; 45# Martin Mamba, CX Maxima Hunter with 50 grain insert and 150 grain Stinger Buzzcut.


----------



## Hickgtx600f4

Congats JJ. Another great harvest!!


----------



## Homey88

Congrats to all who have harvested on here. A lot of great animals!


----------



## huntnmuleys

keep em coming guys! annually the best thread on AT.


----------



## MoSportsman

Shot my first recurve deer last Friday. She walked up and offered a broadside shot at 20 yards or so. Old two blade MA-2 sharpened single bevel put the screws to her. She only went about 50 yards. Massive internal bleeding and good blood trail. I figured it would be easier to go home and get my boat and pick her up rather than pull her up a hill about a quarter mile. Had a friend come along for the night cruise good time for sure. Had a steak night before last MMMM mmm good 















The bunny was a bout a week before the deer. walking out from deer hunting one evening...getting pretty dark. Bunny hops across the road and stops about 30 foot from my truck. He let me pull an arrow out of my quiver, knock it draw and shoot. Bout took his ears off. Distance to recovery about a foot...but I think that is just what the arrow moved him.


----------



## jkm97

Nice


----------



## wcw280

Killed this button buck Thursday afternoon. Not a big one but I'm still fairly new to trad hunting and he was just as much fun as any deer I have ever killed. Love my tanasi longbow!


----------



## PSUBowhunter

Here is the 8 pt I shot on 10/22.


----------



## jkm97

Nice WCW! He's big enough!

Great buck, and bow, PSU.


----------



## lineman0352

wow great pics! bow season just opened here in fla, hope to have some pics of my own real soon!


----------



## rayzor43

That's one heck of a first buck. May be years or a lifetime before you get one bigger than that. Congrats.


----------



## rayzor43

PSUBowhunter said:


> Here is the 8 pt I shot on 10/22.


Nice buck. If you shot it with VPAs we'd love to post a pic in our web gallery. [email protected]


----------



## wcw280

rayzor43 said:


> Nice buck. If you shot it with VPAs we'd love to post a pic in our web gallery. [email protected]


I killed my button buck with a 175gr vpa. They are the best broadheads I have ever used. You probably don't want a button buck for your web though.


----------



## MoSportsman

MoSportsman said:


> Shot my first recurve deer last Friday. She walked up and offered a broadside shot at 20 yards or so. Old two blade MA-2 sharpened single bevel put the screws to her. She only went about 50 yards. Massive internal bleeding and good blood trail. I figured it would be easier to go home and get my boat and pick her up rather than pull her up a hill about a quarter mile. Had a friend come along for the night cruise good time for sure. Had a steak night before last MMMM mmm good
> 
> View attachment 2068309
> View attachment 2068311
> 
> 
> The bunny was a bout a week before the deer. walking out from deer hunting one evening...getting pretty dark. Bunny hops across the road and stops about 30 foot from my truck. He let me pull an arrow out of my quiver, knock it draw and shoot. Bout took his ears off. Distance to recovery about a foot...but I think that is just what the arrow moved him.


Forgot to mention my setup.
Martin Panther 48# @ 28" 500 + grain arrow 200 grain heads Gold Tip Trad. 400 spine arrows, shooting with peep and fiber optic sight. 3 Rivers fast flight laser string.


----------



## OutThere

Best buck thus far. Came walking past at 8 yards last night while I was still hunting public land. Let him lay over night. Stalked him 2.7 miles through bluffs and marsh. Jumped him twice, second time hit him with a second arrow as he was running away, finally wore him out after 7 hrs. My buddy that helped me track him agreed that I should just retire from hunting now.


----------



## nmubowyer

OutThere said:


> Best buck thus far. Came walking past at 8 yards last night while I was still hunting public land. Let him lay over night. Stalked him 2.7 miles through bluffs and marsh. Jumped him twice, second time hit him with a second arrow as he was running away, finally wore him out after 7 hrs. My buddy that helped me track him agreed that I should just retire from hunting now.


That's a stud especially for public land. What part of wi?


----------



## lineman0352

my first animal with a recurve. i heard some pigs rootin about 100 yards behind me so i got down and put a good stalk on the and smoked this nice eater at about 20 yards. he ran about 100 yards. this was one of the most awesome experiences ive had hunting, it was such a rush. all my work and practice paid off. im hooked on trad hunting for sure!


----------



## Homey88

Nice buck and boar!


----------



## OutThere

@ nmubowyer... southwest Wisconsin


----------



## nmubowyer

OutThere said:


> @ nmubowyer... southwest Wisconsin


Nice I'll be rifle hunting public in se Wisconsin thanksgiving weekend


----------



## DeerHuntin79923

Awesome kills everyone!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## 99%

First year with the recurve, first trad kill.


----------



## MacIndust

Public land, Michigan on November 1st.


----------



## MacIndust

Congrats to everyone else as well!


----------



## jkm97

That's awesome Mac!


----------



## MoSportsman

Nice pigs, first recurve doe, and public land big bucks. Let's hear the stories and a little bit about your bow set ups.


----------



## MacIndust

Mine was pushing a doe around up on a ridge to my Northeast. I grunted and bleated at him figuring I could at least try to turn him on or tick him off, ha. All I got was a turn of the ear at about 150 yards. Bummer.

I heard some noise to my left (Southwest) and focused my attention there for a few minutes. As i slowly turned back towards where i last saw this one I caught movement; he was at 100 yards, coming down the hill straight at me and it looked like he meant business.

He cut in front of me at about 10 yards and I stopped him while coming to my anchor and released. He took off and I could see him slow down at the edge of a grassy swamp with his tail flicking around. I saw some grass shake so i thought he went down.

Waited an hour and took up the trail. Found him about here i last saw him. Shot went through the left shoulder and buried in the opposite. He made it about 100 yards. 

Pro Line WARF riser, Axoim limbs 38# but about [email protected] my draw, Gold Tip blem with a 2-blade Delta up front.


----------



## lineman0352

killed my pig on public land. i heard them rooting about 100 yards behind my stand so i climbed down and put a stalk on them. got within 20 yards of the little boar and got a through and through double lung shot. not much of a blood trail though, i all but gave up looking for him when i stumbled over him walking out. then of course he bled all over in the back of my truck... my bow is a sammick sage at 50#, arrows are gold tip trad with 100 grain magnus 2 blade broad head.


----------



## nmubowyer

MacIndust said:


> Public land, Michigan on November 1st.
> View attachment 2075771
> 
> View attachment 2075772


Nice! You mind me asking what county?


----------



## CAPTJJ

Got to Ohio for my annual public land hunt Sunday afternoon, shot this nice eight pointer Monday morning at 15 yds with my 45# Martin Howatt Mamba, CX Maxima Hunter with 50 grain insert tipped with a 150 grain Magnus Stinger Buzzcut. Shortest hunt yet, my eighth year in a row.


----------



## MacIndust

Great Buck, CAPTJJ. I have been tinkering with the idea of doing a public hunt in Ohio or Indiana.

NMU, I hunt Wexford, Osceola and Lake county mostly and a little in Mecosta.


----------



## Homey88

Nice animals everyone!


----------



## nmubowyer

MacIndust said:


> Great Buck, CAPTJJ. I have been tinkering with the idea of doing a public hunt in Ohio or Indiana.
> 
> NMU, I hunt Wexford, Osceola and Lake county mostly and a little in Mecosta.


I've hunted Osceola, lake and mecosta in the past, that's a real nice buck especially there


----------



## nmubowyer

CAPTJJ said:


> Got to Ohio for my annual public land hunt Sunday afternoon, shot this nice eight pointer Monday morning at 15 yds with my 45# Martin Howatt Mamba, CX Maxima Hunter with 50 grain insert tipped with a 150 grain Magnus Stinger Buzzcut. Shortest hunt yet, my eighth year in a row.


Nice


----------



## dwilkis

11-5-2014, Sunrise, 15 Yards, 50 Yard recovery, Trad Tech Titan 1, #45 TT Carbons Med, GT 35/55, Magnus 125 grains, Total Arrow of 430 grs.


----------



## Castmaster

I took this buck on November 1st. He chased a doe right in front of me and I took the shot at 12 yards.

Nice job to everyone else too, this is a fun thread to follow. Happy hunting!


----------



## Homey88

Wow some really great animals! Congrats to all!


----------



## firecapt793

I've been hunt'n with a recurve the past few years. I picked up this Thunder Child stick back in February. This is my first kill with it. I'm really impressed with the bow and love shoot'n it!! [email protected], w/a 137g total GT. Complete pass through and a 75yrd recovery. 
Thank you to everyone else who posted kills. Very impressive and encouraging!! Good luck to all hunters for the reminder of the season!!!


----------



## firecapt793

Was supposed to be 437g total!!!  sorry!!!


----------



## Homey88

I shot this guy on November 5th using a 45# Omega Original longbow, 400 spine Ics Bowhunter carbon arrows a 100 grain insert and 175 VPA penetrator broadheads.


----------



## snow panther

Nice buck. Congratulations!


----------



## lineman0352

definitely some great deer. i have a special opportunity hunt this weekend, so maybe ill have a deer to post.


----------



## Homey88

Good luck to you!


----------



## Beendare

*Slim pickings in our Ks spot*

.... the drought hit the deer herd hard. I told myself i was going to shoot the first dink that came by......and here he is;


----------



## JParanee

Way to go guys 

Big congrats to all


----------



## MacIndust

That is an awfully nice "Dink"!


----------



## dwilkis

Ditto!


----------



## Cwilder

After spending two weeks in the woods everyday on vacation having one of the best ruts I can remember. Today was my last day of vacation. If I had hunter with my compound I could have killed 3 nice bucks but having a recurve and the deer coming in behind you dosent work to well with my summit viper. I shot this guy at 2:38 pm he counts as a anterless deer since he's under 3". The shot was 10 yards he was done in 40 yards bow is a tradtech titan with 50lb long bf extreme limbs that are 57lbs at my draw beman center shot .400 30.5 long and a VPA 150 grain 3 blade


----------



## jkm97

Nice! Any buck with a trad bow is a great one in my eyes.


----------



## shawnsphoto

At about an hour before sunset I had a small doe come into my area and then I saw a buck running around in the distance. *I used a doe call followed by a buck grunt. *About 5 minutes later as the doe was getting closer (which I would have been happy to take) I saw this buck pop out of a shelter belt of pines and begin grunting towards this doe. *He walked towards her then decided against it as my tracks in the snow to my stand were more interesting to him. *The buck then proceeded to walk to within 15 yards of my stand and as he looked back towards the doe I pulled back, came to anchor and released my arrow. *The arrow hit the buck high and a little back (I still got a double lung, but had very little blood) with a complete pass-through using a 525 gr arrow shot out of a 50lb @31" bow and Magnus Stinger broadheads. *The buck went about 80-100 yards before expiring. *He originally ran about 40 yards and stood for a few minutes (I love quiet traditional bows), then took off in a death run and ran the remainder of the distance.

This is my second deer taken by traditional archery tackle (Recurve & Carbon arrows).

For size reference...I am 6ft5in;-)!


----------



## snow panther

Congrats on your buck taken in the snow!


----------



## cpnhgnlngct

Well we had a great day in the woods this past Saturday here on PA's closing day to an awesome season.

My buddy Curt put an arrow in this nice 9-point at 7:05 a.m. with a great double lung shot, after having this buck come too close to his stand while chasing a doe. We waiting until the end of the morning hunt to pick up the trail. He went about 150 yards and expired in a valley just west of his treestand. It was by far, the largest buck we've harvested on the farm. It took three of us to drag him up the hillside.

 

After getting him to the truck, we all went out for our evening hunt. At 2:45 this 6-point came by my stand and offered many broadside opportunities, however I had chosen the wrong side of the tree to get prepared for a shot as the buck approached from behind. After letting him pass by, I shot him quartering away with an arrow placement further back than desired. We decided to let him lay for the night.

The next morning we commenced a tedious but flawless 650 yard tracking job looking for pin drops at some points. I think I was more excited about our epic tracking effort than the hunt itself!! Big thanks to my brother-in-law Trav for the help. There were some points where he was on his hands and knees finding that next clue to the bucks direction. I don't think I would have found the buck without him.

 

Great season. I ended with 2 doe and 1 buck on the season. A new personal record.

Made some memories this weekend, that's for sure.


----------



## snow panther

Awesome! Congrats to all of you (the 2 lucky hunters and your bro-in-law)!


----------



## Homey88

Congrats!


----------



## LongbowLogan

Got this doe Saturday with my new to me dream bow which is a Caribow Slynx 60" [email protected] The shot was 12 yards and I used a 250 grain Simmons Safari. I had a hard time following blood but finally found her


----------



## Homey88

Congrats on your harvest! Way to go!


----------



## mrjeffro

Paused up alot of deer this season but then realized I need more venison for the freezer. Went out looking for a doe. Found one.


----------



## nmubowyer

LongbowLogan said:


> Got this doe Saturday with my new to me dream bow which is a Caribow Slynx 60" [email protected] The shot was 12 yards and I used a 250 grain Simmons Safari. I had a hard time following blood but finally found her


Way to stay on that blood trail looks tough


----------



## outpostdavve

Shot this buck on Oct. 24th with my Widow PMA-X and a German Kinetics Silver Flame. Double lung, went about 60 YDS. 10 pt., 219lbs. field dressed.


----------



## Homey88

Congrats to you nice buck!


----------



## jkm97

Congrats guys.


----------



## Cwilder

It's gun season here in MD. I hit up a bow only area and killed this mature doe this evening


----------



## Yohon

Good job....bet you had a time followin the blood trail on that one


----------



## crockrj

Great shooting!


----------



## Cwilder

John 
I could see the blood trail from the tree. She pumped it out hard


----------



## crockrj

First Traditional kill!
Big Jim Thunder Child 56" 55#/28" w/ GT Traditional Hunters 5575 100 grain inserts w/ Magnus Buzzcuts 125 grain


----------



## Cwilder

congrats man


----------



## MacIndust

Congrats on a great year everyone!


----------



## davidflorida

the deer did not show , took this with a Shakespeare tioga


----------



## pturley

Keep killing those Plecostomus. They certainly don't belong in Florida waterways.
(invasive species from South America, escaped from Tropical fish farms and released from home aquariums)

While they look ugly, they are very good to eat! Gut them then toss on a smokey grill with the scutes intact, peel them once cooked.


----------



## patrick2cents

Posted this via a separate thread, but now that it has gotten slow on this thread I figured I'd share. Shot it with my son and got to show him how to clean a bird (he's 2).


----------



## guyver

Last day of season, killed this morning


----------



## Yohon

NICE buck guyver!!! What are the specs on that cool lookin rig you killed that one with?


----------



## guyver

Thanks Yohon, bow is a bernardini cobra riser with border hex7 limbs 64" bow 47# at 29"


----------



## jkm97

Nice way to close the season...


----------



## davidflorida

Congrats


----------



## lineman0352




----------



## Yohon

1-30-15....Delaware....a KME sharp Buzzcut and friends borrowed black magic riser at 13 yards.....I like em at 13 yards


----------



## Homey88

Congrats yohon! Nice deer!


----------



## Yohon

Florida boar at a whopping 7 yards!!! My first kill using a Grizzly broadhead, was a quartering away shot that buried into the offside leg and he went 50 yards. Got this one with my Titan.


----------



## snow panther

*My winter velvet Roe buck*

I hunted hard this winter until I got one opportunity on my goal: shooting a velvet buck with my traditional bow. Roe buck usually shed their antlers around November (as early as October for the eldest bucks) and their antlers start to grow back, protected by velvets, just as your whitetails bucks, only at a different time of the year. 

I had passed on 2 does, one fawn and one younger buck (with much smaller grown antlers) during the previous weeks. I had found a great spot where I had seen several deer, including 2 nice bucks and also a couple younger ones (including the one I had passed).
I also got trailcam pics of the 2 nice bucks. One was a real big six-pointer (the standard roe buck antler points), with a very regular trophy in velvet, and the other one was a non-typical.

On February 17, at 9 am the non-typical evntually decided to come my way, and I drew my bow as he was walking behind some bushes. Then he stood still right in the middle of one of the shooting lanes I had trimmed before. I was at full draw and let my arrow fly.
It hit the deer a little bit forward, right in the shoulder. The buck run and broke the arrow. I was worried about the lack of penetration. At that time, I thought my arrow had not went through the whole deer body.
I heard some familiar sound of a crashing deer in the dead leaves, hidden in some heavy bush, and it made me feel better.

I waited about 30 minutes, then climbed down my tree. My gf (who was hunting from a different treestand about 200 yards away) joined me and we started to track the deer. Our friend Eric would join us as well.
The blood trail was promising, and after the initial reddish blood, we started to find bubbles in the blood on the leaves. A good sign of a lung hit.
We easily found my dead buck. He had run about 80 yards.
The entry hole was in the shoulder, and the exit (even though my arrow had not passed through, the broadhead had still pierced the other side of the body) was right behind the opposite shoulder. The broadhead had cut the trachea, the aorta and the front part of the lungs.


----------



## snow panther

It is a very nice non-typical buck in velvet. One antler is "normal" while the other one is unique, looking as a "V". 
I shot him at 10 yars (+/- 1 yard, I didn't measure exactly).
I used my Cari-Bow Slynx (47# @ 29") and an Easton Da' Torch arrow tipped with a 75 grains brass insert and a 200 grains Simmons Interceptor, giving me a whopping 25% FOC!


----------



## snow panther

I felt very lucky that morning. Not only because I had managed to shoot a nice buck which was my initial plan, but also and mostly because my gf and my friend were there to share that special moment with me. 
Deer season is about to end here (on last day of Feb, which occurs this coming Saturday this year). Then it will be closed for 3 months (March, April, May) and the Summer buck season will open on June 1st. Bucks will have their summer coat (thinner hair, reddish/ginger colour) and hard antlers, darker and coloured from rubbing trees. Woods will look totally different than now, with their full green foliage. And we'll be ready for new adventures ...


----------



## dwilkis

Congrats on a nice trophy and accomplishing a well earned goal!


----------



## jkm97

Awesome Snow Panther and Yohon.


----------



## jkm97

Finally getting around to posting this guy. Killed him a couple days after Christmas, out of a Primos blind in a driving rain storm.


----------



## jkm97

No turkey kills?

I went turkey hunting about a 1/2 dozen times this spring, for the first time in my life really. Saw lots of hens up close, but never got a gobbler in range.


----------



## jkm97

My buddy killed this gobbler back in April, with a Big Jim Thunderchild and a Zwickey head. His first traditional kill.


----------



## Yohon

Congrats on the deer jkm.....looks like you couldnt have shot him any better....is that a buzzcut hole?

You buddy is living right for his first trad kill...very nice!!!!


----------



## MacIndust

Great buck, jkm. Congrats to Yohon and Snow panther as well! We might have to get a 2015 thread fired up here soon.....


----------



## jkm97

Yohon said:


> Congrats on the deer jkm.....looks like you couldnt have shot him any better....is that a buzzcut hole?
> 
> You buddy is living right for his first trad kill...very nice!!!!


That's a Treeshark hole...pretty wicked.

Yep, I told him how lucky he is. He's currently in Kansas chasing Rios, so we'll see if his luck holds.


----------



## jkm97

MacIndust said:


> Great buck, jkm. Congrats to Yohon and Snow panther as well! We might have to get a 2015 thread fired up here soon.....


Thanks! I'm ready for a 2015 thread as well.


----------



## jkm97

And Yohon, I noticed in your sig you shoot a Titan...how do you like it and what limbs are you shooting?


----------



## Yohon

Sent you a PM.


----------



## hoytarcheryrock

mrjeffro said:


> Paused up alot of deer this season but then realized I need more venison for the freezer. Went out looking for a doe. Found one.
> 
> View attachment 2093074


Cool bow ! what bow is this ? Whats ur set up


----------



## mrjeffro

hoytarcheryrock said:


> Cool bow ! what bow is this ? Whats ur set up


Thanks . Border Covert Hunter 50# @ 32 1/2"


----------



## MOHG0613

some great kills


----------



## D. Spencer

taken in early November with a 43# longbow. Vpa riser and sky archery limbs.


----------



## NC_Archer

D. Spencer said:


> View attachment 3639874
> taken in early November with a 43# longbow. Vpa riser and sky archery limbs.


WOW Nice deer and a very interesting rack!!


----------



## Nodrama43

nice deer, congrats.


----------



## BowArkie




----------



## Dinsogna

Nice kill!!


----------



## bbell220

I love going through these threads and seeing these pics. Someday I will add one:grinning:


----------



## wood2212

Oh my


----------



## maddog20/20

jkm97 said:


> My buddy killed this gobbler back in April, with a Big Jim Thunderchild and a Zwickey head. His first traditional kill.


Man, his first trad kill is a turkey? Talk about setting the bar high!


----------



## bonecollector85

a nice doe i shot browning nomad 50#@28 poc shafts with bear razorheads 30 yards and done shot was as 12ft


----------



## BigJimGreen

Awesome!!


----------



## Rook52

Last years buck with my black widow


----------



## Thompson11

Nice


----------



## snazy

Beauty


----------



## SETPARAPUSETH

Congratulations to all for your hunts


----------



## Mooreski

Looks like no one has posted in here for a while. First time I've been on here in ages. Oh well, here ya go guys and gals. Got this Gobbler yesterday morning. Tradtech Titan II riser with black max limbs. Magnus stinger 2 blade BH's.


----------



## Dgroves1

Good pic!


----------



## balkanboy

Nice one


----------



## snow panther

*Roe buck, July 23 of 2017*

I shot this big roe buck last July 23, in the evening. I called him in with a deer call.
I shot him a first time at 10 yards and missed high! Then I got a second chance a few minutes later, and this time I made a heart shot at 13 yards.
Hybrid Cari-Bow Slynx, 50# at 30". The broadhead was a 150 grains Stinger Buzzcut 4-blades. I knew this buck for almost 2 years, and never got a chance to shoot him last year.


----------



## snow panther

*Roe buck, August 11*

I shot this beautiful one last Friday evening, on August 11.
I shot him at 6 or 7 meters from a treestand. I hit him high, he collapsed and was trying to crawl with his fore legs. He couldn't move his rear legs anymore.
I gave him a finishing shot in the heart. 
Hybrid Slynx from Caribow, 50# and a Simmons Interceptor broadhead.


----------



## snow panther

*Roe buck, August 13*

Two days later, (yesterday) I shot this buck from the ground, at a mere 5 yards!
I was ambushing in a hedge and used my deer call. I finally managed to take a shot through one of the shooting windows I had cleared just minutes before.
Good double lungs shot.
Still the same bow, a hybrid Slynx made by Cari-Bow, and a Simmons Interceptor broadhead.


----------



## Spectre270

All of these are awesome. Nice shooting guys


----------



## Notsofast

ditto


----------



## Tylerwhite

WOW congrats, Looks like a trophy! is that a full sized one?


----------



## Joshingunow

That's some good deer


----------



## jdmecomber

nice one


----------



## jdmecomber

cool buck


----------



## jdmecomber

I want one


----------



## jdmecomber

nice whitetail


----------



## Pinwheel363"

Great pics guys!


----------



## Mbugland

Not big game...but certainly my favorite and most plentiful practice. 
I love Spring Gopher 
Got my first double yesterday.


----------



## mando

Nice buck.


----------



## MikePhelps

congrats!


----------



## MikePhelps

great shot


----------



## orionthehunter

nice


----------



## Jarredcmoore

Now I have to plan a trip to hunt roe deer! damn you guys!


----------



## b.allen3

Nice shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinemetu

Sweet stuff. Love seeing the trad gear.


----------



## rcmckitt

Nice hunt


----------



## morrisc2

Agree very impressive


----------



## Taylormac12

nice!


----------



## BagNtag

Nice deer


----------



## BagNtag

Sweet


----------

